# soda blasting and glass work



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of you guys who are hauling this spring may be interested in this. One of my best friends does commercial soda blasting of boat hulls. This is a non-destructive way to strip old bottom paint and fouling from your boat in less than half the time it would take you to clean it and strip it by sanding. Doesn't hurt the bottom/gel coat and is a very clean way to get it done. Call Rodney Rosenstiel on his cell at 850-516-1924 or at his shop on Navy Blvd at 850-453-1165 He's very mobile with his machine and will work from Destin to Gulf Shores on a regular basis. 

When thats done and you need any kind of fiberglass repairs or custom work done, give Marshall Steward a shout at 850-346-5517. He'll do most any kind of work you need from minor repairs to all out storm damaged boats and custom casting platforms etc. Will work with you and your insurance if needed and also will let you help on the work to save YOU money. It's usually about half the cost of the mainstream glass places in the area.

I've known both these guys for 30 years or so and would trust them with anything I own so give 'em a shout!! Thanks......


----------



## Promod Krew (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 for Rodney.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for Marshall. He brought my proline back to life after the jetty incident for about half the price that others quoted. Honost, dependable and one heck of a nice guy.


----------

